# Relocating to Mt. Hood area. suggestions? tips?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The cloudiness can be a little irritating. It's my first year here from Indiana, where there is ample sunshine. If you can learn to appreciate the beauty of the place and get over the drizzles, it is an amazing place. Being near mountains (which I never saw in Indy) and a gorgeous coastline (which never saw in Indy) and sprawling forests (which have all been chopped down for housing in Indy) at the same time is pretty surreal.

And if you want to hit a city to get a little more culture, Portland is big enough to satisfy anyone except those concrete jungle-loving New Yorkers.

The only thing that sucks here is the driving. People here are morons when they get in their cars and the budget for maintaining roads must be about 35 cents a year.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

For outdoor recreation there isnt really state that can compete with Oregon. We really do have it all. 
Surfing? Got it.
Wind Surfing? Got it
Rafting
Biking
Hiking
Dirt biking
Dune buggy/4 wheelers (we do have a mild desert east of the mountains)
Snowboarding(obviously)

The list goes on and on really, i am not from outside the state, i've lived here my entire life so the weather is nothing special to me. 
Its actually the exact opposite, i dont mind the sun but if it goes over 90 im not leaving my house unless im in my car with AC 

Both Snowolf and Flick covered pretty much the basic information about living costs. Income tax is pretty high but its nice not having any sales tax.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> And if you want to hit a city to get a little more culture, Portland is big enough to satisfy anyone except those concrete jungle-loving New Yorkers.


If it has trees, it's not good enough :laugh:

Is now really the best time to be relocating and living on your own though?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

At 21 and going to college you really dont have nothing to lose. I had the chance to relocate to Seattle 3 years ago and bailed out. I now kind of regret it. I live in Jersey and it pretty much sucks, High Rent,High prices,High crime and I gotta pay State and Fed Taxes. Oh yeah my riding season here lasts about 3 good months:thumbsdown: On the upside of things, my GF is going to Seattle next week on business, im hoping she likes it so much to relocate over there, honestly I'm tired of living here in the Ice Coast


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> If it has trees, it's not good enough :laugh:


Ummm you of all people should know your parks and other areas in NYC have many trees......


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

ohhh, Jersey... makes sense now :laugh:

What part? I almost feel your pain, I'm right across the river.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want to add that the people here are awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Ummm you of all people should know your parks and other areas in NYC have many trees......


fine... if it has trees ON THE SIDEWALK it's not good enough


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> ohhh, Jersey... makes sense now :laugh:
> 
> What part? I almost feel your pain, I'm right across the river.


 Paterson NJ, cry with me now


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

oooh, ouch. Yup, makes total sense now. I support you all the way :thumbsup:

I'm not a fan of Jersey at all, it's pretty much useless if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you can learn to deal with the rain, it is great. Summers are good, but in a normal year, the rain starts about late October and goes through April. It gets pretty depressing. The recrational opportunities here are limitless. I do not like Portland as a city at all, but the geography of the area does have a lot to offer. The job market in Oregon is not great just as it is not great in other states. I think Oregon has about 1 9% unemployment rate currently. For a college student, there are still a lot of low wage jobs that help with the beer money and you should do fine while going to school. Mt. Hood Community College is in Gresham on the east side. I would consider living near there or out in Sandy which puts you about 45 miles from Mt Hood resorts. Western Oregon is liberal to a fault and you will find that there are a lot of pretty busy bodied people who like to mind everyone else`s business. Lots of reallt decent folks too though. Oregon income tax is a bit high, and the cost of living is average. Rents typically go for around $700 a month for a decent unit. Gas is running around $2.00 a gallon.


Thanks this is all great info. Thanks to everyone for their input. Like i said i plan on moving around the end of august-early september. Most likely i'll have a roomate with me and we'd both need jobs. hows the resort about picking up help? I'm a fairly experienced snowboarder and i would love to get on the park crew or even instruct. What about owning a car in the area? is it a must have or can you get by without it easily enough? My friend and i both have female huskies, i assume dogs like that would love the climate there. mostly i'm just looking for a chance to get away and see whats out there... a nice change of pace from kansas or the midwest in general. thanks again for all the help


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You do of course realize that Mt Hood Community college is not that close to the mountain right? 
Just making sure..its a good hour drive from the east side of town to Skibowl/Governmetn Camp, and another 20-30 mins to Tline/Meadows...
I doubt you will find much if any work at the mountain, i am sure most of those jobs are already accounted for by now.
You can probably get by in downtown/gresham area without a car, you have both the buses and MAX Light rail system to get you pretty much anywhere.
The MAX is pretty nice because you can get from the west side to east side, granted it'll take much longer than driving but its there..


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah the distance isnt a big deal. I do have a vehicle but i didnt know if i would need it right away. I'm thinking about taking a trip up there soon to get things organized and try and find a job. since thats really my only worry i'd like to get one lined out.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

if you're going to do it, do it now. You're young, going to school, now is the time to be reckless.

I'm 30 and so tied to the Bay Area its embarassing. I wish I had the vision 10 years a go to up and leave.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

im glad im no longer in california. zakk, you truely are stuck in a shit hole. california is only good for visiting and vacationing. sad to say. good luck freebird with your move.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm excited about it. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> im glad im no longer in california. zakk, you truely are stuck in a shit hole. california is only good for visiting and vacationing. sad to say. good luck freebird with your move.


Why do you say Cali is a shithole?


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> fine... if it has trees ON THE SIDEWALK it's not good enough


gis "tree lined street in NYC"


----------

